
The operating system: should there be one? - gjvc
https://dl.acm.org/doi/10.1145/2525528.2525534
======
simonblack
The operating system "library of system functions" does not belong in an app,
unless you want to have a single app running on a dedicated machine.

In any machine capable of running more than one app, an operating system is
necessary, even if just for cold-booting, console i/o, and some form of file
system. (As in the 8-bit OSs of the 70s and 80s.)

